# "Contenu multimédia et achats" grisé



## freeshare (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que dans les préférences systèmes, rubrique "identifiant Apple", je n'ai plus accès au menu "Contenu multimédia et achats" qui est grisé :

​
Auriez-vous une idée pour que je récupère ce menu ?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Avril 2021)

les as-tu bien acheté avec ce compte là ? il faut être *connecté* et *identifié *à son compte icoud ( juste au dessus)


----------



## freeshare (30 Avril 2021)

oui je n'ai qu'un seul compte iCloud.


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Avril 2021)

et tu es connecté à ce compte ?


----------



## freeshare (30 Avril 2021)

oui tous les autres menus fonctionnent...


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Avril 2021)

tu as essayé de te loguer sur une autre session de ton mac voir si tu as le même souci ?


----------



## freeshare (30 Avril 2021)

cela faisait 3 jours que je n'avais plus accès a ce menu... et bizarrement à ce moment précis je peux de nouveau y accéder... je n'ai rien fait de particulier ? `
merci pour ton aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Avril 2021)

l'essentiel et que cela soit à nouveau opérationnel... donc peut-être un problème chez Apple...


----------

